# cats 5.3 wonder??



## pcgamer21 (Mar 12, 2005)

Does ati tool work with the new catalyst control centre drivers, or the control panel drivers thanks!!


----------



## ADV4NCED (Mar 12, 2005)

Ati Tool works with any ATI card, the ccc or control panel makes no difference to ATI Tool.


----------

